
From Laptop to Lambda: Outsourcing Everyday Jobs to Transient Containers - yarapavan
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc19/presentation/fouladi
======
yarapavan
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/StanfordSNR/gg](https://github.com/StanfordSNR/gg)

Intro article in packt: [https://hub.packtpub.com/hello-gg-a-new-os-framework-
to-exec...](https://hub.packtpub.com/hello-gg-a-new-os-framework-to-execute-
super-fast-apps-on-1000s-of-transient-functional-containers/)

> The functional approach and fine-grained dependency management of gg give
> significant performance benefits when compiling large programs from a cold
> start.

In case of Inkscape, when running “cold” on AWS Lambda, gg was nearly 5x
faster than an existing icecc system, running on a 48-core or 384-core cluster
of running VMs.

